# Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher ist heute für Top-Games nötig ?



## Badezeug (27. August 2011)

*Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher ist heute für Top-Games nötig ?*

Hallo zusammen 
ich besitze 2 mal 2Gb Ram 1333 MHz DDR3 soweit ist weiß 
Jetzt meine Frage, wären 8Gb Ram für die künftigen Spiele im Herbst sprich Dead Island, Skyrim, Battlefield etc. besser ??
Und welche Arbeitspeicher könnt ihr mir empfhelen ?
Ich kenn mich da nicht groß aus deshalb wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wieviel MHz der Arbeitspeicher besitzen soll.
Möchte wenn möglich 2 mal 4 Gb Ram letzentlich besitzen 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke im vorraus


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (27. August 2011)

Ich hab festgestellt:

mehr als 4 GB bringen meistens fast nix (FPS mäsig). Aber Windows geht dann viel freizügiger mit dem RAM um, was der allgemein Performace zugute kommt.

z.B. bei mir:
mit 4GB drin:
idl: ca 1,5 GB belegt, unter last max 3,4 GB /Win 7x64)
mit 6 GB drin:
idl: 2,5 - 3 GB belegt, unter last bis zu 5,5 GB

fürs reine zocken bring es (noch) nicht viel, aber dem rechner tut es im allgemeinen gut


----------



## quaaaaaak (28. August 2011)

ich glaube dir würden 2x1GB 1333MHz CL9 reichen, dürften so ca 10€ kosten wie Nilson schon sagte mehr bringt kaum was, also wenn du up2date sein willst steck dir 2gb auf 4gb rein und fertig, um ram zu sparen kannst du ja auch windoof bloatware deaktivieren


----------



## chbdiablo (28. August 2011)

Du hast ja schon 4GB und wie schon gesagt wurde ist das im Moment eigentlich ausreichend.
Da die Preise im moment Spottbillig sind, kannst du dir aber ruhig nochmal 2GB dazustecken, dann bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
Die Mhz sind eigentlich egal, ein 1600er bringt zwar theoretisch ein sehr kleines bisschen mehr Performance, aber das merkst du höchstens bei Benchmarks aber in einem Spiel bestimmt nicht, kannst also ruhig bei 1333 bleiben.


----------



## Badezeug (28. August 2011)

alles klar danke das hr mir so schnell auskunft gebe konntet


----------



## Fraggerick (28. August 2011)

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

wenn ich sowas seh, seh ich keinen grund weniger als 16gb zu verbauen. wenn ich drann denke das ich für 512mb mal 100euro gezahlt habe 

edith: BRAUCHEN tut man das keinen meter! aber das zeug ist grad spott billig...


----------



## chancaine (31. August 2011)

Unnötige Sachen kauft man auch nicht, wenn sie günstiger werden. Denn dadurch wird ihre Anschaffung keinen Deut sinnvoller.
Bei RAM ist momentan die Sinngrenze bei 8 GB. Darüber kann man, muss bzw. braucht es aber nicht,gehen.
Viel wichtiger wird in Zukunft sowieso der VRAM der Grafikkarte werden, wenn ich mir Shogun 2 mit den vielen Mapdetails so anschaue...


----------



## Fraggerick (31. August 2011)

Wenn man sich anguckt, wie furchtbar teuer ddr2 ist... Ich würde ungerne in 3 Jahren vor der Wahl stehen: komplett aufrüsten auf ddr4 oder Schweine teuer 8gb ddr3  nachkaufen, nur weil ih mal auf einen gehört habe, der sagte, das man nicht mehr als 8gb braucht.... Vorallen da vor einem Jahr noch alle gesagt haben, das man nicht mehr als 4 GB brauch, wäre ih mit solchen aussagen vorsichtig


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2011)

Ich hab für Starcraft 2 auf 4 GB aufgerüstet - mit 2 GB wurde dauernd was in die Auslagerungsdatei geschaufelt - und bisher reicht das für alle meine Spiele.


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. August 2011)

Ich war so "doof" und habe mir Anfang des Jahres 4 x 4GB GEIL Speicher gekauft... im Endeffekt aber nur 2x4GB verbaut, da die Performance nicht besser wurde und die Stabilität sank (häufige Abstürze usw. trotzdem mir Alternate neue geschickt hat... kA) konnte zum Glück den Speicher mit gerade einmal 5 Euro Verlust bei Ebay wieder an den Mann bringen...


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. September 2011)

*Meine* Faustregel ist: Pro Prozessorkern 2GB Arbeitsspeicher! Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag an dem ich mir eine 100 Kern CPU kaufe


----------

